# hello to members



## cb2791w (Jul 2, 2006)

Hello to all. I was in the 11th Airborne Div. near the end of the war. In fact, I learned, in the past five years or so on the internet why we were scheduled to jump into southern Japan on my birtday in November of 1945. Fortunately they dropped the A-bomb and avoided the expected million or so casualties expected. I have always felt that I would not have survived the planned invasion. I learned that the Japanese were dug in everywhere, including far north in Hokkaido, where I ended up in the Occupation. The million projected was minimal, I believe.

I ended up in the (airborne) infantry because they did not seem to want fighter pilot trainees when I was going in . Boo. I rode in a navy b-24 which they were using to take pictures of the Japanese coastline, and lots of P-51's landed where I was (Bihoro, a former naval air base.) Unfortunately I never rode in one of those (they were all single place.)

I will be 80 next November, and have never jumped from from an airplane since my last one in the army so many years ago. I would still loike to, but amybe I wouldn't have enough nerve.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Neilster (Jul 3, 2006)

It's great to have you on board sir.

Cheers, Neilster


----------



## Henk (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## M. Tanaka (Jul 5, 2008)

Hi, could we talk more about Bihoro in 1945-46, where I was brought up? thanks, mt


----------



## v2 (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the site!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jul 5, 2008)

welcome to the forums mate quite a background story you got there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

I do not think he is going to respond. His post is from July of 2006...


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

> I have always felt that I would not have survived the planned invasion.



Well, that defeats the revisionist history and gives kudos to Truman.


----------

